# AC is coming up... What suit are YOU wearing?



## jerrymojo2 (Feb 28, 2010)

He guys :3 I'm ust wondering what suits you all are wearing to AC ^^ I'm going to be wearing Shade, my silver fox partial. How bout you guys? :3


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be wearing Furball


----------



## epeppin (Mar 3, 2010)

im wearing my birthday suit


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Wearin nothin cuz i dont have one yet. <


----------



## NXwolf (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't have one yet, but I plan to have Bolt either comissioned or built by myself by next year, not sure which atm as I'm not an artist.


----------



## allenjohnson (Mar 8, 2010)

All three.  I love to cycle thru them on each day.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1466034/

LOL you can see my arm and my hair. >.< I found a better shirt to wear with it!

and yees eez very bad, but haven't gotten around to finishing my second partial.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 8, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> I'll be wearing Furball



awws furball you so cute. I'm gonna hug you when I see you there!


----------



## Istanbul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be wearing my stupid human suit.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be wearing my first full suit at the con.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 8, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> awws furball you so cute. I'm gonna hug you when I see you there!



Yay hugs   

I hope I can make it to AC again.  I sort of failed this time around regarding getting a room so still don't have a room and the close hotels appear to be sold out.  I'll have to look for something.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 9, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> Yay hugs
> 
> I hope I can make it to AC again.  I sort of failed this time around regarding getting a room so still don't have a room and the close hotels appear to be sold out.  I'll have to look for something.



If i had my own place I'd totally rent out to furries when AC came around!


----------

